# Another MK6 on air



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

I finally convinced the old lady that air isn't a bad idea and I just got my airlift slam rears in yesterday. I'll be getting the rest in a week or two with accuair switchspeed management and the Osir dual pod gauge cluster. 

Car in question









My package









**UPDATE**
Looking at a few different types of wheels, and I ordered some VIAIR black w/ red numbers gauges and the dual pod mount from OSIR.

**UPDATE**
I just got my gauges and pod in and took some pics, still waiting on the rest of it. 

aaaand I'm looking at some wheels to seal the deal.










**UPDATE**
4/2/11
We succeeded in installing it, still dirty but it's low as fuk now. Please excuse my iPhone pictars.










































































And the finished product


----------



## mako159 (Jun 16, 2010)

*Nice*

CHEERS!


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice! Can't wait to see it all done :thumbup:


----------



## 1UpEuro (Dec 4, 2008)

In for the finished product! Early welcome to the club! Cheers :beer:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

nice choice with the switchspeed !


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

mk6 on air :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

1UpEuro said:


> In for the finished product! Early welcome to the club! Cheers :beer:


wow that looks great:beer:


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

1UpEuro said:


> In for the finished product! Early welcome to the club! Cheers :beer:


Yeah man, nice ride. I'm excited to get this rolling. This will be my first car on air and the wheel combo is hard. I'm up in the air between some rotiform nue's or the good old played rs or something else if I stumble across it.


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

lame update:

Next Friday is the day i will order the rest of the kit from Bag Riders!


----------



## 1UpEuro (Dec 4, 2008)

010CarbonSteel said:


> Yeah man, nice ride. I'm excited to get this rolling. This will be my first car on air and the wheel combo is hard. I'm up in the air between some rotiform nue's or the good old played rs or something else if I stumble across it.


Thanks man, and your going to love it! And wheel choice is never easy but those wheels in the picture are gone and I have rs's on the car now lol.


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

That's funny...I'd like to see that though


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

New updates


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

Place the order today for the rears, management and tank. Had to order the tank from airassisted.com because bag riders were out of the chubby 5 gallon one.


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

Tank came in today and bought these wheels from a fellow vortex member


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

Bagriders accuair shipment is late so I gotta wait on them to start now. Ugh


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Whats the wheels specs? 18x 8 and 9?


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

yupp


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

yay more MK6 owners turning to the dark side! cant wait to see it....


----------



## nynative14 (Jan 5, 2009)

im almost there just waiting on management:thumbup:


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

I might have to sell my coils for some bags, kinda regreting not ponying up from the gecko


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Seeing people bag mk6's makes me happy. Most of you are such douches


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

rofl


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

no vtec 4me said:


> Seeing people bag mk6's makes me happy. Most of you are such douches


Oh so true :laugh:


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

Wow, harsh crowd...nynative, you order from bagriders too? Damn accuair shipment is holding me up!!!!


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Eff Bags said:


> Oh so true :laugh:


Hey now, take it easy, we have feelings too! ha eace:


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

timmiller05 said:


> Hey now, take it easy, we have feelings too! ha eace:


haha just agreeing that, for the most part, the mk6 scene is like a geriatric program


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

That's because older people always buy the new cars, but then again enthusiasts like new too.


----------



## nynative14 (Jan 5, 2009)

nope i ordered mines thru socalstanceshop but mines is being held up for other reasons\:facepalm:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

010CarbonSteel said:


> Wow, harsh crowd...nynative, you order from bagriders too? Damn accuair shipment is holding me up!!!!


Nothing but good vibes coming from me  Cant wait to see it done.


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

Where are you from in the 610? No vtec


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

Friday the Accuair shipment should be in according to Will. Hurry!!!


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

Got the wheels in yesterday and still waiting on the rest of the kit. Bag Riders need to hurry up.


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

Still waiting on the rest of the kit from Bag Riders.:banghead::banghead:


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

Received shipment confirmation on the rest of my stuff, should be here by tomorrow. So did any of you guys modify your control arm other than the slo.mo.shun guy with the jsw?


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

Received shipment!!!! Black switchspeed controller for stealth mode. Probably gonna start next weekend!


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

Here's a shot of the goodies...


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Next weekend is gonna be Fun


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

You know it sir!


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

you do know i hate you right now.. lol


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

Buy some bags mang


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

010CarbonSteel said:


> Buy some bags mang


 one day i hope.. psh i have to be all grown up and shizz and save for a house


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Houses are overrated  Cant wait to see this:thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

any bets this will be done before bry?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> any bets this will be done before bry?


 Nope. Because it will lol.


----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)

Ha. I always wonder what the delivery guy thinks if/when he realizes hes carrying your brand new air ride.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

MKIV WOLFBURGAZ said:


> Ha. I always wonder what the delivery guy thinks if/when he realizes hes carrying your brand new air ride.


I'm sure if he's familiar with any Air Ride manufacturers/stockists (Air Lift, Accuair, Bag Riders, etc.) he's just going to place (let's be honest, _sometimes_ CHUCK IT) on your front door step unless you're there to sign for it...

But then again, you get those guys that actually like their job and do a good job of taking care of your package(s).

I worked in a shipping/receiving department and I've seen some damage. I make sure to sign for all my s***...


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

I didnt sign for anything, but he did place it nicely at my front door though...must like his job

And Zane...I already have a house so I'm good...


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

Just bought some center caps for the wheels, those cool looking ones with the tree on them. Guess they are brabus ones


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

Tentative plans for bagging the mkvi this Saturday, the bomb is about to drop!!!


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

010CarbonSteel said:


> Tentative plans for bagging the mkvi this Saturday, the bomb is about to drop!!!


Yay !


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

Well we got it all in...I'll post pics in the first post


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

Pics after the wheels, still need a notch, more camber and front fenders rolled


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

that looks great man!


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanx bro


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

pull up your damn pants :laugh: But your car looks awesome. Super simple, but very effective. I absolutely love the front end


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

SuperBacon said:


> pull up your damn pants :laugh: But your car looks awesome. Super simple, but very effective. I absolutely love the front end


thank you man, still a little work needed done though!


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

those benz wheels look great! They look very different for some reason....even thought there not ha


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Very nice :thumbup::thumbup: Any pictures of the trunk setup by chance?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

love it. :thumbup: semi local


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

DoctorDoctor said:


> Very nice :thumbup::thumbup: Any pictures of the trunk setup by chance?


still needs to be finished


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> still needs to be finished


true story


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

got the fenders rolled up front to tuck some more, they were sitting on the fenders. now to have the rears pulled or the hubs machined down to tuck in the rear?


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

rubAdubDUB01 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


Thank you sir


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

Trying to get this notch done this weekend sometime and I have some new pics, gotta find em


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## v-dubIV (Jul 6, 2003)

damn i gotta stay out of this forum, your car looks so damn good makes me want to bag mine :thumbup:


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

v-dubIV said:


> damn i gotta stay out of this forum, your car looks so damn good makes me want to bag mine :thumbup:


thanks man!


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## mk6tonyturbo (Apr 11, 2011)

my tr goodluck with the bags bro.


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

^ :thumbup: nice man, i need a notch now


----------



## mk6tonyturbo (Apr 11, 2011)

i did the notch myself when i put the bag in i just used a 2.5 hole saw and a bad ass drill lol


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

yeah i have the hole saw, i just need to actually take the strut off which is a pain


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

New pics!!!


----------

